# Key to Steel



## مرتضى الكناني (7 يونيو 2007)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء اني محتاج برنامج key of steel


----------



## islamiccastel (8 يونيو 2007)

هو فين البرنامج


----------



## مرتضى الكناني (11 يونيو 2007)

انا محتاجه ضروري ؟ ولذلك انتظر منك الرد


----------



## tifaonline (11 يونيو 2007)

i will bring it


----------



## احمد1970 (17 يونيو 2007)

هل تقصد 
key to steel​


----------



## مرتضى الكناني (21 يونيو 2007)

نعم وهو كذلك


----------



## المهندس جلال (7 يوليو 2007)

أنا لا أعلم عن هذا البرنامج , و لكن أنصحك بالموقع :
www.key-to-steel.com
فهو يتضمن جميع المعلومات التي قد تحتاجينها عن الفولاذ


----------



## احمد فريد العاني (11 يوليو 2007)

ووووووينك يا Tifaonline مو كلت راح أجيب البرنامج 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
البرنامج او الكتاب ظروري جداً و نرجو المساعدة


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (12 يوليو 2007)

أنا عندى البرنامج بس مش عارف أرفعه 
أزاى أرفعه ؟


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (12 يوليو 2007)

أكتبلى إيميلك أبعتهولك


----------



## احمد فريد العاني (13 يوليو 2007)

عيني أشكر تواصلكم معاي
ممكن يبعث الرابط مباشرة و أنا أنزله على حاسبتي الشخصية 
و اللي يريد يبعثه مباشرة يضغط البرنامج و يبعثه 
و اللي يريد يرفع البرنامج يرفعه على أي upload
أو ممكن يرفعة على rapidshareأو اي موقع رفع مشهور 
و اللي يريد الميل تبعي :
ameem_ada***********
ahmedfarid***********
و لا تنسوا تبعثوا أي رقم سيريال أو أي كراك أو باتش
و لو ثقلنا عليكم بس البرنامج جداً ضروري و محتاجه لدرجة كبيرة


----------



## احمد فريد العاني (13 يوليو 2007)

طبعاً الميل ما ظهر عندكم بصورة كاملة بس الميل الأول على ******.كوم
و الثاني على الجيميل.كوم
يعني ameem_ada آت ياهو.كوم 
و ahmedfarid آت جيميل.كوم
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوعبدالملك وانس (14 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله أكون شاكر جدا لو زميل بعته على أميلى mabdelhady69***********


----------



## ابوعبدالملك وانس (14 يوليو 2007)

عاوزkey Steel &din Standard
متششششششكرين


----------



## moh_farouq (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
عندى منه نسختين لكن للاسف ليس عندى Sdl حتى ارفعه اللى عاوز يقابلنى فى القاهره - المعادى و اديلو نسخه نا تحت امره
0122728570


----------



## Khalidmh (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكنك تحميل البرنامج من خلال الربط التالي
Key to steel, Ver.2004
كلمة السر فى المرفقات
يجب نسخ المحتويات على اسطوانة اولا ومن ثم تحميل البرنامج على جهازك


فى رعاية الله


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير يا دكتور خالد ..... جعل الله عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم و زادكم علما ونورا ونفع بكم إنه على ما يشاء قدير

ومرحبا بعودتكم الرائعة لمنتدانا العربي ..... حللتم أهلا ونزلتم سهلا
أسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد فريد العاني (22 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم أخي العزيز
بس هذا الرابط عندما أضغط عليه يطلعلي خواص البرنامج المسحوب أقصد 
key to steelو ما أدري أين أضغط لكي أنزل البرنامج 
أريد أما تعليمه كيف أنزال البرنامج من هذا الموقع و أما اعادة ادراج الرابط على موقع رفع ثاني 
رجاءاً
و انا ممنون منك و من جهودك 
السلام عليكم


----------



## احمد فريد العاني (1 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز البرنامج مفيد جداً 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
جزاك الله خيراً
طب ممكن كتاب 
key to steel
لأن محتاجه ظروري 
بليييييييييييز


----------



## mr ali ali (27 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن أرساله على عنواني البريدي لأن محتاج الـ key to steel جدا جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Khalidmh (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم اضغط على Requist download link
وبعدين حمل
.
.
عفوا اخى لا يتوفر معى الكتاب فى الوقت الحالى


----------



## احمد فريد العاني (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر خاص*

اشكرك يا أخي العزيز
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mr ali ali (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*Key of Steel*

بسم الله الرحمن ​الرحيم
إخوتي الأعزاء يرجى أسعافي بالحصول على كتاب مفتاح المعادن (Key of Steel) ويفضل بصيغة (pdf).
هذا ولكم فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أبو الجووج (8 ديسمبر 2007)

يرجى ذكر عنوانك البريدي بالتفصيل، لأنني سوف أقوم إنشاء الله بإرسال نسخة على سي دي عن طريق البريد (و للأسف هو لا يأتي على صيغة pdf و لكنه برنامج قاعدة بيانات)

و الله الموفق


----------



## اوس الشهابي (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جا زاك الله اخي ابو الجووج وارجو منك ارسال نسخة من السيدي الى عنواني البريدي 
aws_alshehabi at yahoo.com


----------



## أبو الجووج (10 ديسمبر 2007)

اوس الشهابي قال:


> جا زاك الله اخي ابو الجووج وارجو منك ارسال نسخة من السيدي الى عنواني البريدي
> aws_alshehabi at yahoo.com


 
السلم عليكم،
والله للأسف يا أخ أوس فإن البرنامج حجمه كبير جدا على البريد (حوالي 100 ميجا) و لكن مادمت على الانترنت فأنا أقترح تنزيل البرنامج من الرابط الذي ذكره الأخ في الأعلى (حيث أنه نسخة أحدث قليلا من التي عندي) جزاه و جزاك الله خيرا

و الله الموفق


----------



## أبو الجووج (14 ديسمبر 2007)

Khalidmh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يمكنك تحميل البرنامج من خلال الربط التالي
> Key to steel, Ver.2004
> كلمة السر فى المرفقات
> ...


 
بعد التحية و الشكر،

أرجو تأكيد رقم إصدار النسخة التي قمت بإعطائنا إياها (المكتوب هو 2004، و لكن بعد التنزيل و التنصيب تبين انها 1998 و التي هي موجودة عندي أصلا)
مع جزيل الشكر

و الله الموفق


----------



## المهندس جلال (25 ديسمبر 2007)

الرجاء ممن يملكون البرنامج تحميله عن طريق (( مركز رفع الملفات )) في الصفحة الرئيسية لهذا الموقع ....
و لمزيد من الاستفسارات يرجى مراجعة الأخوة المشرفين المحترمين ...
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## omarazez (5 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء ارجو المساعده في الحصول عل كتاب مفتاح المعادن 
ساااااااااااعدوني


----------



## omarazez (11 يناير 2012)

سلام عليكم 
لااعرف كيف احمل كتاب key to steel 
ارجو المساعده ساعدوووووووووووني


----------



## chem.omar (15 مايو 2014)

البرنامج يحتاج لكود تفعيل


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (6 ديسمبر 2014)

الى الاخوة المشرفين هل من الممكن المساعدة في انزال برنامج او كتاب key to steel لانه برنامج وكتاب مهم لجميع مهندسي الفلزات والمواد وحتى تعم الفائدة للجميع وجراكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## hazim56 (2 مارس 2015)

اخواني الاعزاء
السلام عليكم
عند تشغيل البرنامج لاتظهر المعلومات في الحقول على ويندوز 7 فما الحل يرعاكم الله


----------



## omarazez (4 أبريل 2015)

سلام عليكم ممكن برنامج key to steel

​


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (14 أبريل 2015)

ممكن انزال البرنامج لانه لايحمل يرجى تنزبله على موقع جديد


----------

